# Jalapeno Help



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

Gonna have another plethora of jalepenos this year from the garden. I absolutely love them, great flavor and some decent heat. Most of these peppers go into salsa. I also have done a few different things like stuff em with cream cheese, dip into batter and deep fry. Wondering if anyone has done any sort of pickling these with cabbage and/or corned beef. Also have done a few bacon wrapped jalepenos on the grill. Looking for a few more recipes to the Jalepeno arsenal. Thanks in advance, Gooseboy out


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

I do poppers, ABTs, etc....but had great results making jalapeno jelly & jalapeno relish last year.


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Another vote for ABT's! My daughter and her friends love'em!


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

ABT'S? can you elaborate a little? thanks


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

gooseboy said:


> ABT'S? can you elaborate a little? thanks


Rookie :lol:

*A*tomic *B*uffalo *T*urds

http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=191352&highlight=atomic+buffalo+turds


----------



## gooseboy (Jul 11, 2008)

nice, been there done those, except with shrimp...gonne do the lil sauseges now for sure.....i have always known those as butt stingers....


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

Neal said:


> Rookie :lol: ......


That's the same thing my daughter tells one of her friends the first time they try one! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## laslow (Oct 3, 2008)

I always add 2 sliced jalapeno's to 1qt of pickles when I can them. Talk about tasty! 

Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Guy i know stuffs them with sour craught sorry bout spelling then pickles em and they are good. Try stuffing with sausage wrap with bacon then put on a smoker grill.


----------



## The Rev. (Apr 13, 2010)

laslow said:


> I always add 2 sliced jalapeno's to 1qt of pickles when I can them. Talk about tasty!
> 
> Sent from my Droid using Tapatalk


----------



## Hunt4Ever (Sep 9, 2000)

If you like "Heat & Sweet", try Bread & Butter Jalapenos.

They are excellent.


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

Just outright can them I take the big "hot hungarian" banana peppers,cut off tops,then cut them lengthwise. Remove all the seeds and pack them in a quart jar with pointed ends down. You can really get alot in jar if you keep squeezing them in. Add some fresh dill and garlic cloves. Boil some water in a pot and add white vinegar and white surgar(sweet and sour) to taste. While boinling, just ladle into jar until its full, using butter knife to move peppers and burp any air pockets. Seal with lead and let set on shelf, ready in about 30 days if you can make it that long. Using this open kettle method, the peppers will not be mushy at all, and are great on sandwiches, or dicing up for whatever. Works with jals. also Don't forget to wear some latex gloves when handling the peppers also, that juice will stay on your hands, even if you wash them. If you handle anything(like going to restroom) you'll know it:yikes::lol: Would use pint jars for the jals., and I always use the wide mouth jars for stuff like this.


----------

